# My thread of Wales



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hello.  

This thread will be for my pics of Wales, one of the constituent parts of the UK. The photos will probably be mostly rural and small towns though there might be a few more urban shots of you are lucky  . I'm living just over the border in England but Wales is where I work and where I often visit.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

First stop is a day hiking and picnicking in the county of Powys in Mid-Wales. The UK is a densely populated country but this county is about as remote and sparsely populated as it gets apart from up in Scotland, here we are 4 hours driving from London, around 2 hours drive from Birmingham, Manchester or Liverpool.

This part of the country tends to get overlooked as people from the big urban centres of central England pass it by heading to the Welsh coast but there are some places worth a closer look.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

These images of countryside, with farms, villages and natural landscape (loved the waterfalls) are wonderful, thanks for sharing and please show more :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Wales :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great start! I'll be following this with interest as a fellow Walean! Which waterfalls are those?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

This is Pistyll Rhaeadr (Pistyll being Welsh for waterfall) in the northern part of Powys. Its only around 30 miles from where I live in Shrewsbury but it takes almost an hour to drive there as the last 6-7 miles are down a winding single track road where you have to keep reversing into wider passing places to let oncoming cars past. On a busy Bank Holiday Monday that can be a pain! hno:


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the Welsh countryside.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Jonesy55 said:


> This part of the country tends to get overlooked


you're not wrong.... this is pretty much the first time i can even think of seeing it showcased online. crazy really it looks much like the NPs of the Lakes or Yorkshire, if it was england it would be hailed as one of the best spots but in Wales it's overshadowed by elsewhere!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, I think most people pass through this area without stopping on their way to Snowdonia or the Welsh coast.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Impressing landscape and great pics! kay:
I'm very interested to see more of it! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Magnificent shots of mid-Wales! And in the sunshine too ... such brilliant greens!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

This is the nearest village to the waterfall, about 10km away down a single track road. It's called Llanrhaeadr-ym-Mochnant with a population of 1,200 of whom some 50% are Welsh language speakers which is unusually high for somewhere so close to the English border. Most places with 50%+ Welsh speakers are further into West Wales.

If the village has any claim to historical fame it's that the Bible was first translated into Welsh here in 1580. Today is a very sleepy place with a handful of local stores and some cute stone cottages.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Saw this poster on one of the shop windows advertising a topical Welsh language theatre play showing locally.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely stone architecture and beautiful country-side. kay:


----------

